# New Online "Hybrid Mall". Embroidery etc. ..



## efectnevi (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi people, 
Im creating a new multivendor marketspace. I primarily create Wilcom Keyboard Fonts and designs, but Im looking for some potential vendors in other niches.

Some sell embroidery designs, but Im incorporating other embellishments sellers and may even have some additional categories due to the hybrid nature.

If you think you produce trendy, expanding ranges of products, deliver anywhere in general with good pricing, perhaps you'll be interested in being aboard when things go 'live' in a couple months.

Im also looking for someone that does fulfilment with good priced promo stuff to join if possible. Wizzit can be an extension storefront to some, or just new to others.

You can sell designs..or physical merchandise.
You get direct payments. 
You admin your microstore. 
Youre on the app.

Shoppers are always looking for stuff. I'd like Wizzit to have some new talent too.









Welcome






wizzit.online




If you have any interest hit me up.
Or..you can tag along and checkout the launch when its 'live'. If being in is genuinely a consideration and you have the trendy, fun range, then I can arrange early access to populate.

Thanks
Nevi


----------

